# Adaptive Brightness won't turn off permanently



## Kappats

Hello,

This is my first post, apologies if it's in the wrong section.



I'm sure many of you know about that annoying screen dimming on laptops, i have tried disabling it from the Power Options and Intel's HD Graphics Control Panel, but it's still dimming, and it only happens when it's running on batteries and yes i have it disabled on all power plans.












And it always reverts back to "Enable" After a restart:


Disabled:












Enabled after restart:













Anyone's having the same problem?

Please help me on this, it is so annoying.


Laptop: Acer Aspire VN7-791

OS: Windows 8.1 x64


----------



## Corday

Run>services.msc>Sensor Monitoring Service>Rt. Click for Properties>startup type/Disable>Reboot.


----------



## Kappats

doesn't work


----------



## Corday

Okay, then try this> Right click blank spot on desktop>Graphics Properties>Advanced Mode>Power Source>switch it to "On battery">Un-check "Display Power Saving Technology.


----------



## Kappats

Corday said:


> Okay, then try this> Right click blank spot on desktop>Graphics Properties>Advanced Mode>Power Source>switch it to "On battery">Un-check "Display Power Saving Technology.


already tried that mate, i mentioned it on the first post


----------



## Corday

Do it with battery on.


----------



## SilentRunner

Is this a Sony VAIO?

If so, adaptive brightness is also controlled via the "VAIO Control Center", in which it's referred to as "Display Brightness". You'll need to turn this off.

If this isn't a Sony VAIO, look for a similar applet from the laptop maker.

regards, AndyA


----------



## Panther063

Do other settings revert back after a reboot?
I was thinking possible CMOS battery fault.


----------



## Clzcompter

Corday said:


> Do it with battery on.


I take it your answer solved the issue?
I would think a thank you would be in order.
So if it did Thanks for the help.


----------



## cnm

Try setting the power plan to *Balanced*. That's how I have mine, and no problem with 'adaptive brightness'. However I have an Asus.


----------



## Deejay100six

Good to see you again cnm.


----------

